#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Sterke verhalen >  de player die spyt heeft

## mister ho

IKzal maar een beetje beginnen met me waargebeurde verhaal,maar aangezien er bijna alleen meiden lezen zal ik denk ik niet echt populair worden,toch heb ik gekozen om m te plaatsen als waarschuwing voor de naieve dames die nog in sprookjes geloven.

----------


## mister ho

het was een zomerse dag begin mei 1998,ik had pas een gloednieuwe BMW 525tds gekocht en nu was het natuurlijk ideaal weer om er mee te showen.Ik pakte mijn mobiel en belde Karim om met hem naar Utrecht te rijden.Toen Karim de auto zag was hij helemaal uit zijn dak Men wat een monster van een auto zei hij ,je weet nu toch wel dat de deuren open gaan met zo,n bak(marokkaanse meiden kijken nu eenmaal eerst naar de auto dan naar de rest) geloof me of niet maar er was geen meid die niet keek als we langs reden.Aangekomen in Utrecht gingen we eerst natuurlijk naar de koffieshop om een dikke joint te halen ,nadat ik gepaarkeerd had zag ik een jonge vrouw lopen, ik kon m,n ogen niet geloven men o men droom ik nou of is dit echt, ik moet echt een kansje wagen dacht ik nee heb je ja kun je krijgen tssst he tsss zei ik he meid kom eens ik moet je wat vragen.Jongen daar kun je alleen van dromen zei Karim zij is net een klasse hoger dan jij maar ik liet me niet van de kaart brengen en liep naar het meisje toe ik pakte snel haar hand vast en smeekte haar om wat te gaan drinken met mij. het meisje wist niet wat haar overkwam, ben je helemaal gek geworden laat me los wie denk je wel dat je bent rot op in een keer kreeg ik alle scheldwoorden tegen me hoofd.Sorry meisje zei ik terug met een tomatenhoofd en probeerde me uit t belachelijke situatie te redden, ik wist niet wat me overkwam normaal ben ik niet zo maar je bent zo mooi en ik had mezelf niet in de hand. Tot mijn grote verbazing schoot ze in de lach ,ok is goed maar laat me nu met rust dit is niet het juiste moment zei ze en ze lachte me toe en verdween richting een woonwijk.

----------


## mister ho

In de koffieshop bestelde Karim 2thee en begon een joint te draaien,maar mijn gedachten waren ergens anders ik kon alleen nog aan haar denken en besloot om haar te gaan zoeken.He Karim kan je even hier op mij wachten ik ben zo terug zei ik en reed richting de woonwijk,maar ik kon haar nergens vinden tot ik de hoop bijna opgaf zag ik haar mooie gedaante en liep naar haar toe.He meisje zei ik kan ik je alsteblieft spreken ze schudde haar hoofd en zei lachend ;zo jij weet niet wat opgeven is en vroeg me wat ik van haar wou .Ik wil een keer iets met je drinken zei ik daarna val ik je niet lastig als je wil ,tot mijn grote verbazing stemde ze toe en een afspraak was zo gemaakt..............

----------


## *MissyN*

Dus dit is een waargebeurd verhaal..
Dus jij bent de player..?  :gechoqueerd:  
(als het een mooi verhaal is vergeef ik het je dat je meisjes played  :puh:  )haha grapje
Maar Ga VERDER  :duim:  ..
echt een leuk begin..
en ik ben wel eens benieuwd hoe een jongen denkt..  :gniffel:

----------


## mister ho

Terug in me woonplaats voelde ik me the king of the players, ik had zojuist een afspraak gemaakt met een aardse engel geloof me zei was echt het mooiste vrouw die ik ooit heb gezien ik was echt geschrokken van haar schoonheid en ik was nog steeds in de war van haar.Ik wist dat ik dit profesioneel moest aanpakken maar helaas had ik de eerste fout gemaakt ze had me echte naam

----------


## mister ho

dame geloof me dit is echt een waargebeurd verhaal en best wel pijnlyk ik heb echt spyt van me daden

----------


## *MissyN*

ja van fouten leer je  :blozen:  
oke..maar ga nu maar verder met je verhaal..
want ik ben nu ERGUH benieuwd na je verhaal  :grote grijns: 
dus wil je verder gaan....  :nerveus:  
danku..  :zozo:  
maar ik ga zo..
dus wens je alvast een prettig weekend als ik je niet meer spreek..

----------


## mister ho

ook een prettig weekend en bedankt

----------


## mister ho

Het eerste wat ik deed was een ouwe vriend bezoeken,want ik wou informatie over haar en haar familie het schijnt dat ze hele gevaarlijke broers had een broer zat vast voor moord dus ik werd heel zenuwachtig en wist even niet wat ik moest doen niet dat ik bang was maar ik had genoeg problemen en dit kon ik eigenlijk niet gebruiken maar ze was zo mooi het kon me niet schelen wat er zou gebeuren dus ik ga gewoon naar die afspraak en zie wel.Zaterdag was het dan eindekijk aangebroken vandaag zal ik mijn prinsesje weer zien en ik wist het zeker ze zou van mij worden.Toen ik haar zag herkende ik haar bijna niet ze was nog mooier het leek alsof ze met de dag mooier werd,ze keek van recht naar links en stapte snel de auto in.Ik deed de radio aan en draaide een romantische nr van Hasni en deed de airco aan want ik kreeg het heel warm van de zenuwen.Het was heel lang stil en ik wist niet wat ik moest zeggen totdat ze vroeg wat ik van haar verwachte en wat ik eigenlijk wou en of ik wel seriues was . Ik wist het allemaal niet zei ik ik vind je gewoon mooi en wil je leren kennen verder wist ik niet wat ik moest zeggen.De dag van tevoren had ik een tafel gereseveerd bij een vriend die een Grieks restautant had en hij had me belooft dat hij voor een romantische sfeer zou zorgen en geloof me het was de mooiste dag van me leven geweest en eeeh ik geloof ook die van haar.Nadat we lekker gegeten hadden gingen we een wandeling door het strand van Vlissingen maken en keken naar de zons ondergang.Ik denk dat het ijs was gebroken want ze begon over haar leven te praten ze was zo lief en mooi ik luisterde aandachtig naar haar want ze praatte zo mooi alles wat ze deed was mooi ,hoe ze beweeg hoe ze lachte ze was elegant en sierlijk.

----------


## ladyke

Hwaaaaaa!!!!

Ga snel verder,

lijkt mij een fantastisch mooi verhaal,

je doet het goed,

ook al ben je jongen,  :hihi: 

nee, lijkt mij leuk om een verhaal van een jongen te lezen,

zien hoe jij het gaat maken,

dus ga maar vlug weer verder!! 

oke?

groetjes ladyke

----------


## mister ho

bedankt, ik zal gauw beginnen

----------


## mister ho

Zoals ik al zei,ze was het mooiste wat me is overkomen.Nadat ze klaar was met haar verhaal begon ze steeds meer vragen te stellen over mij me ouders me werk enz enz.. Zo dus begon ik met me levens verhaal en belande van de ene leugen naar de andere totdat ik in een web van leugens verstrikt raakte, nu wist ik dat er geen weg terug was en geen medelijden dus ik verzon een mooi lulverhaal. Ik beschreef mezelf zo ideaal mogelijk.Zonder de leugens was het verder een heerlijke dag en mijn prinsesje straalde als de zon,we waren de tijd helemaal vergeten totdat haar zusje belde waar ze bleef dus bracht ik haar maar naar huis .Aangekomen in Utrecht vroeg ze wanneer ze me weer zal zien en we maakten een tweede afspraak en daarna een derde en een vierde enz enz..... en dames we geloof me of niet we hadden elkaar nog niet aangeraakt niet eens een kus op de wang, voor mij was het voorlopig genoeg om naar haar te kijken VOORLOPIG...... En ja hoe kon het ook andrs ze begon steeds meer van me te houden steeds meer en steeds meer totdat ze niet meer zonder me kon en ik raakte steeds meer verstrikt. Ze overlade me met cadeus en gaf me op een dag haar eerste kus . Eerlijk mensen ik werd letterlijk en figuurlijk duizelig ik snapte het niet dit was maar een kus,maar het was wel een kus van een engel ze begon me steeds meer te vertrouwen en ging steeds verder met me totdat ze me op een dag verraste, ze had een hotelkamer gehuurd en wou me haar leven toevertrouwen ze wist niet dat ik een wolf was in schapen kleding.Daar lag ze dan alleen gewikkeld in een laken en haar huid was zo zacht ze leek vav fluweel en haar ogen waren parels.

----------


## mister ho

Daar lag ze dan en ze nodigde me uit om bij haar te liggen ,wat ik met plezier deed en nog nooit genoot ik zo van een vrouw. Haar aanraking deed me huid trilen ,ze leek net een maagd uit het paradijs en net toen alle remmen losgingen ontwaakte ik uit me roes, dit kan ik haar aandoen ze is te lief dacht ik en ik deed me kleren aan. Is er iets schat zei ze heb ik iets verkeerd gedaan en toen begon ze te huilen en ze had verdriet want ze wist dat er iets was.Ik ging zonder iets te zeggen naar buiten en wachtte in de auto. Wat is er met me ik geloofde mezelf niet een vrouw bied je haar lichaam en ik zeg nee,dit was me nog nooit overkomen dit was nieuw voor me. toen ze klaar was bracht ik haar naar huis en we zeiden geen woord tegen mekaar.

----------


## mister ho

Nadat ik haar thuisgebracht had reed ik terug naar huis en onderweg kocht ik een fles wodka, want ik wist dat ik haar uit me gedachte weg moest drinken dat was de enige oplossing want dit meisje had wat losgemaakt bij me. Ik moest haar vergeten want ik begon van haar te houden,en dat was niet goed want ik was de jager en niet het prooi.Normaal was ik niet echt een drinker,maar dit keer leek het alsof ik water dronk totdat ik knockout op de grond viel.De volgende dag leek het wel of het onweerde in me hoofd ik had een pijn van dat wil je niet meemakenen ik voelde me nog steeds dronken het leek of ik vergif had gedronken toen viel ik langzaam weer in slaap.Toen ik wakker werd was het donker buiten ,ik wist niet hoelang ik geslapen had en toen ging me telefoon.Ik wist dat zei het was en twijvelde of ik moest opnemen ,maar ik miste haar en wou haar weer zien dus nam ik toch op.He liefje hoorde ik door de telefoon of mag ik je geen liefje noemen leg eens uit wat was dat de vorige keer,ik dacht dat jij dat ook wou of heb ik of heb ik je verkeerd begrepen.Nee lieverd antwoorde ik; het ligt niet aan jou het is mijn schuld,ik had het niet zover moeten laten komen.Ik moest het haar uitleggen want ze moest de waarheid weten,dus ik vroeg haar of ik haar mocht zien maar dat wou ze liever niet maar na een tijdje aandringen stemde ze toe . Een paar uur later zag ik haar in de verte aankomen ,ze leek net een engel die uit de hemel was neergedaalt.Ze liep heel sierlijk en ze had een mooie jurk aan ze leek net het prinsesje uit de sprookjeswereld toen drong het tot me door dat ik het had verpest ,maar ze moest de waarheid weten. Zo mister;zei ze vertel eens waarom heb je me laten komen,en ik zag het verdriet in haar ogen en toen wist ik dat ze echt van me hield.Ik wist niet hoe ik moest beginnen maar wel dat ik de waarheid moest vertellen,weet je Nadja zei ik ;dit alles is een fout geweest, toen ik je zag wist ik niet wat ik moest doen en ik heb tegen je gelogen ik had mezelf niet in de hang het spijt me maar ik ben getrouwd.Ik zag haar ongeloof in haar gezicht en toen zei ze:wat is dit voor misselijke grap is dit jou manier van uitmaken wees een kerel en zeg het gewoon.ZE geloofde niet dat ik getrouwd was pas toen ik haar de foto van mijn zoontje liet zien.Toen drong de harde waarheid tot haar door ze rende geschokt de auto uit en zakte in mekaar. ik rende naar haar toe het leek net of ze dood was,ik raakte in paniek en wist niet wat ik moest doen.

----------


## mister ho

Ik wist niet wat ik moest doen dus tilde ik haar de auto in en reed richting de ziekenhuis,opeens zag ik dat ze bewoog en ze begon weer te huilen.Klootzak schreewde ze laat me eruit ik wil niets meer met je te maken hebben.Ik stopde de auto en probeerde haar te troosten maar het was te laat dit was het einde.Ze stapte uit de auto en rende weg zonder maar een keer achterom te kijken,ik voelde pijn in me hart maar wist dat dit het beste was voor haar nu kon ze weer verder met haar leven. 4weken later....het was een hete dag,ik had met me vrienden afgesproken om een terrasje te pakken om lekker te genieten van het weer.Het werd erg gezellig en er werd veel gelachen,maar ik had pijn ik dacht nog steeds aan Nadja ik kon haar maar niet vergeten opeens ging me telefoon ik zag dat het een onbekende was want ik herkende het nummer niet en was benieuwd naar wie het was.Zonder me naam te zeggen nam ik op,het was een vrouwenstem maar het was niet Nadja.Het meisje vroeg wie ik was maar ik wou me naam niet zeggen toen vroeg ze of ik Nadja uit Utrecht kende.Ze vertelde me dat het heel slecht met haar ging ze was heel erg ziek en niemand wist wat er met haar aan de hand was.Volgens haar had het met mij te maken ze hield van me en ze kon me niet vergeten.Volgens haar had ik shoer bij Nadja gedaan want ze kende Nadja heel goed en Nadja hield niet zomaar van een man dan moest er wel veel gebeuren.Ik geloofde me oren niet,ik dacht dat Nadja me allang vergeten was het was een maand geleden dat ik haar zag en toen zei ze duidelijk dat ze niets meer met me te maken wilde hebben.Het meisje hete Samira en was een hartsvriendin van Nadja en ze vond dat ik met Nadja moest praten om een oplossing te zoeken,maar was dat wel verstandig maar Samira drong aan en ze wou afspreken bij Ikea met me te praten dus stemde ik toe

----------


## Mvr_ZZ

rg Mooi !
Nieuwe Fan..
Ik zal je verhaal blijven lezen insh'allah.
Ga snel verder, ik zal wachtten :Smilie: 

Gr. Ik

----------


## mister ho

heel erg bedankt ik zal gauw verder gaan

----------


## mister ho

Ik vond het eigenlijk wel vreemd dat Samira zomaar met een wildvreemde ging afspreken,ik was bang dat het een val was of zo ik vond het heel raar maar ik was erg bezorgd om Nadja en had geen keuze ik moest Samira zien.Rond half 2 zou ze op me wachten in het restaurant van Ikea dus ik had wijnig tijd en reed zo snel mogenlijk richting Utrecht.Aangekomen bij het restaurant zag ik een Marokkaans meisje samen met nog iemand die ik niet goed kon zien,Ik zag dat het meisje mij ook zag en zei iets tegen haar vriendin waardoor ze naar achter keek en toen zag ik wie het was.Mijn hart bonkte en me benen trilden nog nooit was ik zo zenuwachtig,je kon aan haar ogen zien dat ze gehuild had en ze zag er erg bleek uit.Heb ik dat allemaal veroorzaakt komt dit allemaal door mij ik wist het niet meer,inieder geval zag Nadja er erg ziek uit.Ik kon zien dat ze verrast werd door mijn aanwezigheid en ik zag dat er leven in haar werd geblazen toen ze mij zag en ze omhelsde me en riep dat ze me nooit meer zou laten gaan en hoe ze me miste.Samira stond op en gaf mij een hand ;zo dus jij bent de ladykiller .

----------


## Mvr_ZZ

Topper!
Ga zo door!  :Wink:

----------


## mister ho

Nadat we wat gedronken hadden zei Samira dat ze naar huis moest en liet ons alleen.Zo Nadja, zei ik; is dit wel een goed idee,wat verwacht je nu van mij ik ben verdomme getrouwd ik had het ook anders gewild maar zo is het nu eenmaal.Ik verwacht niks antwoorde ze maar ik kan niet zonder jou lieverd ik hou van je en ik zie wel hoe het afloopt in ieder geval wil ik je blijven zien al moet ik je delen met je vrouw.Nadja waarom ga je geen nieuw leven opbouwen zei ik je bent erg mooi en je verdient iemand beter dan mij die voor je zorgt en een toekomst met je heeft,maar ze zeggen dat liefde blind maakt want daar wou ze niks van weten jij bent me grote liefde zei ze en ik wil je verwennen zolang het nog kan.We reden naar de eerste hotel die we zagen en bedreven de liefde alsof haar leven ermee gered werd,nog nooit had ik zoiet meegemaakt ze at me letterlijk en figuurlijk op ze verslinde me en voor dat ik het in de gaten had was ze ontmaagd toen vielen we in slaap.Toen ik wakker werd zag ik dat ze weg was en op tafel zag ik een brief waarin stond dat ze mijn auto geleend had,ze moest op tijd thuis zijn maar ze beloofde me dat ze morgenvroeg er weer was.Ik pakte de telefoon en belde me vrouw op om te zeggen dat ik een paar dagen weg moest,ze deed niet moeilijk want ze wist wat voor zaken ik deed en vaak in het buitenland was,maar hier wist ze nergens van.Ik voelde me ellendig dit was niet de eerste keer dat ik vreemdging het was bijna een gewoonte zo zit ik nu eenmaal in mekaar ik was jong getrouwd en als je jong bent maak je veel fouten het was bijna een excuus maar diep van binnen wist ik dat het niet daaraan lag maar dat ik gewoon een harteloze klootzak was.De volgende morgen werd ik gewekt door een zachte kus en zag dat Nadja ontbijt had meegenomen.Tijdens het eten kuste ze me volop en ze was erg verheugd en blij want ze had geregeld dat ze zogenaamd bij Samira ging logeren.Ik wist eigenlijk niet wat ze in me zag maar het kon me allemaal niet schelen want mijn prinsesje was weer terug en ik was weer in het sprookjesland.We genoten erg van elkaar haar lichaam was perfect en het was alsof ik een soort drugs nam want ik raakte steeds en steeds meer verslaafd aan haar lichaam.3dagen was ze bij mij en we deden bijna niets anders dan de liefde bedrijven,ik ben geen superman maar bij haar werd ik niet moe maar ik kreeg steeds meer energie nu wist ik dat een goed sexleven aan de vrouw lag.Het was erg gezellig en de tijd ging snel ze moest weer naar huis.Nadat ik haar thuis had gebracht reed ik naar me eigen gezin en voelde ik me een vieze klootzak ,nu had ik 2 harten verwoest die van me vrouw en van me liefje.

----------


## mister ho

Onderweg kocht ik een bos bloemen voor me vrouw dat was het minste wat ik kon doen niet dat een bos bloemen het vreemdgaan goed maakten maar gewoon omdat ik een glimlach van me vrouw wou zien.Ik had een hele goeie en aantrekkelijke vrouw ze was erg lief maar ik had nooit echt van haar gehouden en ik wist dat ik haar niet verdiende.Toen ik thuis kwam sliep ze en ik wou haar niet wakker maken,ik ging snel onder de douche om alle sporen en geuren van een ander vrouw te wissen.De volgende morgen werd ik door het gespring en gelach van me zoontje wakker bij het zien van me zoon kreeg ik tranen waar ben ik mee bezig dacht ik,maar ik wist dat ik niet kon stoppen met Nadja want dat was onmogelijk.Ik verlangde steeds meer naar Nadja ik weet niet hield ik echt van haar of was het sex in ieder geval kon ik niet zonder haar en zonder het te weten werd ik de prooi en zij de jager.Zonder dat we het wisten werd Nadja in de gaten gehouden door haar broers omdat ze veel was verandert ,ze loog veel en was elke keer weer te laat.Dus na een tijdje wisten ze dat ze een relatie had en het was een kwestie van tijd om te weten met wie.Na een tijdje wist ik dat er wat aan de hand was want er werd iemand met mijn kleur auto gezocht maar ze wisten niet dat ik niet uit Utrecht kwam.Op een avond had ik 11 gemiste oproepen en ze waren allemaal van Nadja dus belde ik haar maar een mannenstem nam op ,jij ben dood hoorde ik door de telefoon.Sorry ik ben verkeerd verbonden ik moest het goedpraten voor haar zomaar ophangen was opvallend.Nee je bent niet verkeerd zei hij terug jij bent de vriend van me zus wees een man en zeg de waarheid.Ik weet niet waar je het overhebt zei ik ik ken geen Nadja en voordat je je zus gaat mishandelen moet je wel zeker weten of je zus een vriend hebt want ik ben gewoon verkeerd verbonden.Het leek alsof hij me geloofde want hij werd rustig,maar mocht je wel haar zijn dan dan ben je dood hoorde ik en toen hing hij op.Ik wist niet wat ik moest doen, niet dat ik bang was als het oorlog werd dan word het maar oorlog dit was niet de eerste keer maar ik was bezorgd om Nadja. De volgende dag zocht ik Samira op ik wist waar ze werkte toen ze mij zag nam ze vrij en we gingen ergens wat drinken.Het is helemaal fout gelopen zij ze,haar broers zijn er achtergekomen en nu willen ze de waarheid van haar weten.Via Samira kwam ik er achter dat Nadja alles heeft bekend bij haar broer behalve mijn naam wou ze niet geven.Ik gaf Samira mijn nr ze moest me bellen als er iets ergs is.De volgende dag werd ik gebeld het was Samira en ze huilde,Nadja was door een van haar broers het ziekenhuis in geslagen omdat ze jou naam niet wou geven en nu ligt ze in coma.

----------


## mgiemsa

:frons: 
Wat een drama allemaal. Echt jammer dat het zo gelopen is, maar eerlijk is eerlijk: boontje komt om zijn loontje. Alhamdoelillah heb je spijt, anders was het nog erger. 

Dit is echt vreselijk voor je vrouw en kind en voor dat meisje. Eigenlijk had je meteen een keuze moeten maken als je zegt dat je niet van je vrouw hield. Je kon kiezen tussen hun twee en het goede doen, maar hoe het is gelopen is echt vreselijk. Soubhanallah, om deze redenen zijn relaties in de Islam dus verboden. Maar goed, ik ben blij dat je berouw hebt en Allah is vergevensgezind. 

Ik ben wel benieuwd hoe het verder afloopt met dat meisje, dus schrijf verder!!

----------


## Mvr_ZZ

Ga snel verder, ik wil ook weten hoe dit afloopt..
 :Smilie: 
Groetjes

X*Ik LEYLA

----------


## mister ho

Ik wist dat ik met vuur speelde maar dit had ik niet verwachten nu lag Nadja in coma en dat allemaal door mijn spelletjes.Ik kreeg heel erg veel schuldgevoel en wist dat ik zo snel mogenlijk een oplossing moest zoeken,maar dan moet Nadja wel uit haar coma ontwaken.Het ging erg slecht met mij want ik was erg bezorgd om haar maar wat kon ik doen nu lag alles in de handen van Allah dr almachtige.Een week later belde Samira met goed nieuws ,wat het ging beter met Nadja. Mijn hart slaakte echt een zucht van blijdschap en ik dankte Allah en beloofde mezelf dat ik zou veranderen en een oplossing moest zoeken.Nog steeds had ik Nadja niet gezien en ik verlangde naar haar maar het voelde alsof ik haar verraden had, want ze had helemaal niets aan me.Haar broers waren nog steeds op zoek naar mij en gaven het nog steeds niet op, ze wisten inmiddels welke plaats ik woonde maar ik wist dat ze onmogelijk me adress konden vinden want zelfs mijn beste vrienden wisten het niet en de registratie van het huis stond op naam van me vrouw ikzelf was in Belgie ingeschreven.Ik ging voor een tijdje naar Belgie, want ik voelde me niet veilig en ik wou ook een beetje rust want ik was zwaar in de stess.Via Samira had ik nog steeds contact met Nadja en het ging steeds beter met haar,en binnenkort kon ze weer naar huis.Ze had plannen om weg te lopen van huis en ergens anders haar leven op te bouwen maar dat rade ik haar zwaar af.

----------


## Mvr_ZZ

:Wink:  MooiMooiMooi!!

----------


## *MissyN*

:duim:  Top  :duim:  
je verhaal is echt mooi...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
dus ga snel verder... 
want ik ben benieuwd na THE END 

Veel liefs nandja

----------


## mister ho

In Belgie kon ik eindelijk een beetje rusten ,ik sloot mezelf op en had bijna geen contact met mensen en ik deed niks anders dan slapen.Ik miste Nadja heel erg maar ik kon haar onmogelijk zien,het was ook een tijd geleden dat Samira belde dus ik begon weer ongerust te worden.De volgende dag reed ik naar Frankrijk om een neef op te zoeken die ik al een lange tijd niet had gezien.Hij woonde in San Trope, waar hij met een rijke Franse vrouw was getrouwd.Ze hadden een hele leuke strandhuis en ik wist dat ik me daar goed kon ontspannen.Ik reed aan een stuk door en stopte alleen om te tankenen onderweg belde ik me neef om te zeggen dat ik onderweg was.Mijn neef heet Aziz en was ook een goede vriend van mij,hij was jaren illegaal geweest maar een jaar geleden had hij een Franse weduwe in de haak geslagen met heel veel geld.Hij trouwde met haar en kon legaal in Frankrijk wonen, hij zei dat het gewoon voor papieren was maar ik wist dat hij een zwak voor haar had.11uur later was ik er,hij was erg blij om me te zien en stelde me voor aan zijn vrouw.Het was een lieve aardige vrouw en binnen no time mochten we mekaar al,ik vroeg of ik hier een tijdje mocht logeren en ze zei dat ik mocht blijven zolang ik wou.

----------


## mister ho

Nadat ik Aziz het hele verhaal vertelde gingen we met z,n tweeen naar het strand,je had het nooit zover moeten laten komen zei hij en het is heel erg maar het was ook haar schuld en je hebt haar de waarhijd verteld dus waar zit je eigenlijk mee laat dat wijf toch lekker stikken.Het was hetzelfde advies die ik zelf zou geven maar toch wou ik Nadja niet laten stikken wat eigenlijk het beste was want ik hield van haar.Weet je zei Azis ;Brigitte(zo heet zijn vrouw) zou een tijdje haar ouders opzoeken en dan hebben we het koningkrijk voor ons alleen en dan stel ik je voor aan een paar bieutties dan ben je Nadja zo vergeten.

----------


## mister ho

Een week later ging Brigitte zoals gezegd naar haar ouders en ze zou pas over 3 weken terug komen dus het was party zoals Azis zei.Hij kende bijna alle mensen van het strand en stelde me aan veel vrouwen voor,het waren allemaal Franse vrouwen en eentje won wel mijn interesse en het was wederzijds ze heette Claudia.De voldende dagen brachten we door met Alcohol en sex en er was geen dag dat ik nuchter was,ik voelde dat me ouwe persoonlijkheid naar boven kwam en ik genoot volop van het leven en was Nadja helemaal vergeten alsof ik haar nooit had gekend.Ik begon steeds meer met Claudia om te gaan,ze vertelde me dat ze getrouwd was maar dat haar man op zakenreis was en er bijna nooit is en zo doode ze haar verveling.Ik voelde me een beetje gebruikt maar het kon me allemaal niets schelen,want ik had geen gevoelens meer.Nadja was ik al helemaal vergeten totdat me telefoon rinkelde,het was een franse nr.Raar dacht ik want ik had helemaal geen Franse contacten behalve Azis dus ik dacht dat het verkeerd verbonden was en nam niet op.Later in de avond belde ik me vrouw want ze zou de volgende dag samen met me moeder naar Marokko gaan,ze zei dat het niet goed met haar ging omdat ik maar niet belde en ze wou weten wat er aan de hand was.Ik stelde haar gerust en zei dat er niets aan was en beloofde haar dat ik binnenkort ook zou komen.Toen ik ophangde werd ik weer gebeld door dat Franse nr en was beniewd wie het was.Toen ik opnam hoorde ik duidelijk de stem van Nadja,ik geloofde me oren niet en wist niet of ik droomde of dat het echt was.Het was echt ongelooflijk Nadja was ook in Frankrijk,ze had wel een keer verteld dat ze een tante in Frankrijk had ,maar dat ze hier was was voor mij echt een schok.Ze vertelde me dat ze in Marseille was want daar woonde haar tante,het was nog geen 50km bij mij vandaan.Haar moeder vond dat ze beter een tijdje bij haar broers weg moest en zo was ze bij haar tante belandt.

----------


## *MissyN*

GA DOOR...  :knipoog:  
VIND DIT ECHT EEN MOOI VERHAAL..OOK AL BEN JE EEN JONGEN  :blozen:  
GRAP..MAAR VIND HET ECHT HEEL MOOI..
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  PLS GA VERDER...

IK ZAL WACHTEN... EN WACHTEN  :tong uitsteken:

----------


## mister ho

Dankje wel Nandja je bent mijn grootste fan (ook al ben ik een jongen)voor jou ga ik zo weer verder mijn grootste probleem is dat ik niet snel kan typen

----------


## Mvr_ZZ

En je gaat niet voor deze fan verder yek...  :huil2: 

Ik zal het onthouden...  :ego:

----------


## *MissyN*

Maakt niet uit...
ik blijf wel wachten..(tot 5 uur dan he)
dan ga ik na huis..hihi..
maar ben blij dat ik je GROOTsTe fan mag zijn..
voel me vereerd..haha
maar ga verder...

----------


## mister ho

Ik wist niet of ik haar moest vertellen dat ik maar 50km bij haar vandaan was want ik wist dat ze gelijk naar me toe zou komen dus ik zei haar voorlopig niets.Ze vertelde dat haar tante gescheiden was en dat ze alleen woonde.Ze had ook geen kinderen en ze was erg blij dat Nadja er was,ze wist ook alles van ons en ik mocht langskomen als ik dat wilde,want haar tante was beniewd naar mij.Ik vond het maar geen goed idee en zei dat ik haar later in de avond terug zou bellen.Ik wist niet meer wat ik moest doen en vroeg Azis om advies,hij wist het ook niet en zei dat ik moest beslissen want het was mijn leven.Later op de avond belde ik met Nadja en zei haar waar ik was,ze was erg verrast en vroeg waarom ik het net niet wou zeggen en ik legde haar alles uit.Ik vertelde haar dat het zo niet langer kon en dat het beter was voor haar dat ieder ze eigen weg ging,maar daar wou zei niets van weten dus vertelde ik haar van Claudia om haar boos te maken maar wat ik ook zei deed allemaal niet toe want ze moest me zien.Ze vroeg me naar het adress en ze zou samen met haar tante komen.Van azis mocht het dus stemde ik toe.De volgende dag werd ik door een hartstochtelijke kus gewekt,ik dacht dat het Claudia was maar toen ik beter keek zag ik dat het Nadja was.Azis had de deur voor hun opengedaan en Nadja wou me verrassen dus zei hij niets.Nadja lag nu boven me en ik kon weinig tegenstand bieden,het leek net of ik verkracht werd door haar maar het was echt heerlijk en ik voelde me de prins uit het sprookjesland.Nadat we klaar waren ging ze in me armen liggen en zei dat ze me nooit los zou laten.We gingen samen in bad en vergaten volledig de tijd totdat Azis aan de deur klopte en vroeg waar we bleven.Ik schaamde me heel erg want ik was haar tante helemaal vergeten,maar aan Nadja te zien kon het haar niet schelen.Tot mijn grote verbazing was haar tante een lust om te zien ze was erg aantrekelijk en ik kon het gauw goed met haar vinden.Ze was een aardige en warme vrouw die een ongelukige relatie achter de rug had en nu eenzaam en alleen was.Ze nodigde mij en Azis uit om bij haar te komen logeren maar voor Azis was dat onmogelijk want Brigitte kon elk moment terug zijn.Diep in me hart was ik erg blij om Nadja te zien en ze zag er prachtig uit.

----------


## *MissyN*

*....MOOI....*  
verder zijn er weinig woorden voor..
Ga snel verder

----------


## mister ho

Sorry mevr_ZZ,zo bedoelde ik het niet je bent inderdaad ook een grote fan en ik wist niet dat ik zo veel fans zou krijgen.Ik had meer kritiek verwacht. in ieder geval allemaal bedankt.

----------


## Mvr_ZZ

Ewa, je ziet het he  :Smilie:  Ga snel verder. Want laat je fan's niet te lang wachte

----------


## mister ho

De tante van Nadja heette Saida en zoals ik al zei was ze echt een lust om te zien,wat me ook erg opviel is dat ze heel vaak naar me keek en ik kon het niet helpen maar ik kreeg het warm van binnen en ik voelde me best wel tot haar aangetrokken maar ik probeerde mezelf te beheersen ik wist dat dit niet kon.Ik had een hele andere verwachting over haar want meestal waren tantes dik en lelijk maar Saida was echt een top schoonheid en ik snapte maar niet waarom haar ex haar heeft verlaten.Nadat we hadden geluncht gingen we naar het strand die 100meter verder lag.Toen ik Saida in bikini zag kon ik me ogen niet beheersen en IK zag dat Saida het doorhad maar ze vond het blijkbaar niet erg want ze bleef aardig tegen me.Nadja zelf had niets door omdat ze nog steeds verliefd was.Het was een warme dag en door Saida kreeg ik het steeds warmer dus besloot ik om maat een duik in het water te nemen om af te koelen.Samen met Nadja bedreven we de liefde in het water maar ik kon me ogen niet van Saida afwenden en ik werd best wel een beetje jaloers op Azis die alleen met haar was.

----------


## mgiemsa

:maf3:  wajoow, was jij soms verslaafd aan seks, ofzo??? Ik vind het echt zielig voor je vrouw en je kind, maar niet meer voor Nadia. Want zeg nou eerlijk, ze moet toch wel hersens hebben gehad als jij haar duidelijk verteld dat je bent vreemdgegaan? En komt het ergste zeker nog en dat is dat je het met haar tante gaat doen?

Begrijp me niet verkeerd, dit is echt niet om je aan te vallen, maar ik vind dit gewoon vreselijk. Godzijdank heb je berouw getoond, alhamdoelillah. Nou schrijf maar verder, op naar de volgende verassing.  :Smilie:

----------


## mister ho

Zoals ik al zei was ik best wel een beetje jaloers op Azis die daar alleen was met een de mooie eenzame Saida.Het was erg koel in het water en met Nadja was het echt heerlijk hoe ze me aanraakte, ik kreeg trillingen over me hele lichaam.Hoe zij met me vree was echt ongelooflijk en ik genoot volop van haar en waren totaal van de wereld en merkten niet dat Saida naar ons toe zwom en we waren totaal overdondert toen we haar opmerkten.We kwamen in een erg ongemaklijke situatie want het was wel haar tante.Ik merkte dat Saida erg ondeugend naar me keek maar ik dacht dat het gewoon mijn fantasie was.Ik liet Nadja en Saida alleen en ging terug naar Azis.Ik weet niet waar jij mee bezig bent maar je speeld echt met vuur zei hij en maakte me duidelijk dat hij het niet leuk vond.De rest van de dag probeerde ik mezelf te beheersen en verder werd het een erg geslaagde dag want je kon echt zien dat Nadja en Saida genoten.Later in de avond gingen we naar Canne's waar we heerlijk hebben gegeten.De volgende dag zei Saida dat ze naar huis moest omdat ze bezoek verwachte en Nadja moest natuurlijk mee,ze bedankten ons voor de leuke dag en ik moest beloven dat ik de volgende week zou komen logeren.De volgende dag kwam Brigitte terug om Azis op te halen want ze moesten terug naar Parijs waar Brigitte een bedrijf had.Van Brigitte mocht ik nog een maand in het strandhuisje blijven totdat haar ouders kwamen die er elk jaar hun vakantie hielden.Na een tijdje begon ik me eenzaam te voelen en belde Nadja op.Ik stelde voor dat in de plaats dat ik kwam logeren zij bij mij zouden komen omdat het in het strandhuisje veel beter was, en het was zonde om er geen gebruik van te maken.Ze vonden het ook een goed idee,maar konden pas over 3dagen komen.Ik verveelde me echt in me eentje dus besloot ik om Claudia te bellen en nodigde haar uit om de avond bij mij door te brengen en binnen no time belde ze aan met een wijntje in de hand.Ik voelde me een echte player en bedreef de liefde met Claudia en genoot volop van de champange die ze meegebracht had.Nadat we dronken waren vertelde Claudia dat er veel eenzame vrouwen in San Trope'z waren en stelde me voor om gigollo te worden.Ik vond het best een goed idee in me dronken bui en vroeg haar hoeveel het zou verdienen.Ik had echt geen geldproblemen maar ik vond het echt spannend en dus regelde Claudia voor de volgende dag een afspraak met een van haar vriendinnen die ze wou verrassen omdat ze erg eenzaam was, maar geen relatie wilde en op deze manier kon ze aan haar trekken komen.De volgende dag ging ik naar het huis van Claudia waar zij een heerlijk ontbijt voor me had klaargemaakt.Inmidels was ik nuchter en zei tegen haar dat wat we gisteren afgesproken hadden niet door kon gaan omdat ik niet zo ben en het niet kon, maar Claudia begon zo aan te dringen dat ik er moe van werd en uiteindelijk stemde ik toe.Claudia vertelde dat haar vriendin nog niets van me wist en dat ze gewoon zou komen dineren en de wijn zou voor de rest zorgen.Later in de avond hoorde ik de bel van de voordeur rinkelen en ging naar de keuken omdat ik best zenuwachtig was en nam een glaasje wijn,ik hoorde iets in het frans wat ik niet begreep(met Claudia sprak ik engels)maar de stem kwam me bekend maar ik dacht dat ik het me verbeelde en dronk me glas op.Claudia kwam naar de keuken en vroeg waar ik bleef dus ik zei dat ik eerst een paar glazen wijn zou nemen.Nadat ik me een beetje moed had ingedronken ging ik naar de buitenterras waar we zouden dinneren en toen ik oog in oog kwam met mijn date liet ik geschokt mijn glas vallen.

----------


## mister ho

Ik snap best dat je geschokt en hou je goed vast [GLOW=red]MGIESMA[/GLOW] want het ergste komt nog,maar ja wat moet ik zeggen ik was een player en players zijn nu eenmaal zo. Op dat moment leek het een mooie levenstijl.Dit verhaal schrijf ik niet om te pronken maar als waarschuwing voor alle dames want de wereld zit vol players en marokkaanse players zijn het ergste dus ik zou maar oppassen dame en goed uitkijken op wie je verliefd word want dan is het te laat ,want je leeft in de bos van de grote boze wolf .Uit opiniepeiling is gebleken dat 80% van de vrouwen niet is getrouwd met de gene die haar ontmaagd heeft en 1op de 3vrouwen heeft een maagdevlies herstel operatie ondergaan dus er lopen heel wat wolven in het donkere woud.En als ik het goed bekijk was ik niet een van de ergste want vrouwen van de meeste players eindigen achter het raam en dat was met Nadja niet het geval.Inieder geval bedankt voor je bericht en ik wens je een heel gelukkig bestaan toe.

----------


## *MissyN*

*[GLOW=firebrick]mooi MOOI mooi [/GLOW]*  

je hebt een leuk leven gehad..
alleen de dingen die je hebt gedaan is wat minder maar je hebt geleeft als een koning..haha  :melig:  

vraagje had je achteraf geen spijt..  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
of schuld gevoelens tegenover je vrouw en zoontje..
want die wisten van nix af..
en zo te horen had je een lieve en goede vrouw..
had je geen respect voor haar..???

maar laat me raden wie daar is..de tante van Nadja Saida  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## mister ho

Ik had op dat moment echt een mooi leven[GLOW=red]*MissyN*[/GLOW] en ik voelde me echt gelukkig.Natuurlijk heb ik er spijt van,maar ik voelde me niet echt schuldig tegenover me gezin zolang ze nergens van af wisten.En verder had ik erg veel respect voor mijn vrouw al hield ik niet echt van haar maar ik behandelde haar als een konining en ze had alles wat een vrouw zich kon wensen.Mijn berouw en spijt heeft ook niet echt veel met haar te maken want ik maakte me meer druk om de Almachtige,want wat ik deed was echt niet Islamietich vooral door mijn kennis en achtergrond had ik beter kunnen weten.Later in het verhaal zal ik een korte jeugbiografie plaatsen en ik denk dat jullie na het lezen dan snappen je waarom.En of het de tante van Nadja is kan ik je helaas niet vertellen,daarvoor moet je op het vervolg wachten en verder bedankt voor je reactie.

----------


## mister ho

Ik was echt compleet verrast,want mijn blind date was gewoon een bekende van me.Claudia wist niet wat er aan de hand was en ging naar de keuken om iets te halen waarmee ze de stukjes glasscherven kon opruimen.Mij benen trilden en konden me amper staande houden dus liet ik me op het stoel zakken.Dus jij bent mijn date?vroeg de persoon tegen over me,Ik kon niet antwoorden en kwam maar niet uit me woorden en uiteindelijk zei ik dat het een misverstand was.Claudia kwam inmiddels ook aan tafel en schonk ons allebei een glaasje champange.Ik zag dat de handen van mijn date begonnen te trillen bij het tillen van de glas dus wist ik dat zei ook was geschrokken was al deed ze zich sterk voor.Nadat ze in een teug haar glas had opgedronken zei ze in het Arabisch;heb je niet genoeg aan Nadja en Claudia moet je mij ook nog hebben en ze keek me ondeugend aan.Ik wist niet wat ik moest zeggen en keek in de ogen van Saida, en ik voelde me zwaar gedist.Saida zag er ongelooflijk mooi uit en ze deed erg uitdagend,ze leek zelfs mooier dan Nadja.Nadat we heerlijk hadden gegeten ging Claudia een cd opzetten en begon te dansen,het was Arabisch muziek en even later ging Saida ook meedansen.Wat ik toen zag was echt een spektacel want Saida was de beste buikdanseres die ik ooit heb gezien.We raakten steeds meer ontspannen door de champagne en ging ook de dansvloer op en werd van alle kanten gekust.Saida was echt een lust om te zien en ik keek tevreden naar de act die ze voerden.Iets later kropen ze als tijgerinen die een prooi zagen naar me toe en we bedreven vurig de liefde.Wat ik toen meemaakte kan ik niet in woorden beschrijven nog in gedachten dromen want dit was nieuw voor mij ,ik werd verwend door twee vrouwen!!!De champagne deed goed zijn werk want ik waande me in het paradijs en het leek allemaal zo echt totdat ik besefde dat ik niet in het paradijs maar in het rijk was van Sodom en gomora van de de profeet Lot de neef van Ibrahiem.Ik begon aan mijn jeugd te denken en aan de Koranschool waar ik ben opgegroeid.Ik ben in Nederland geboren,maar mijn vader wou dat ik imam werd en stuurde me op 5jarige leeftijd naar de koranschool in Berkane.Op me 10de jaar kon ik de hele koran uit me hoofd en begon aan de hadiets,ik had een mooi toekomst voor me ,maar om een of andere reden mocht de grootimam me niet en strafde me regelmatig.Op een dag brak hij de plank waar we de koran opschreven op mijn hoofd en in een reflex stak ik me pen in zijn oog en eindigde voor een half jaar in de jeugdgevangenis.Na veel dirhams en giften van me vader mocht ik weer naar Nederland,maar me vader moest niets meer van me hebben dus eindigde ik op mijn 16de op straat,waar ik binnen no time een cariere maakte.Zo dit was een korte biografie over mij om me beter te begrijpen en nu terug naar het verhaal........Zoals ik al zei had ik de mooiste belevenis van me leven en viel dronken in slaap.

----------


## *MissyN*

hihi had toch gelijk..hih  :wijs:  
 :verveeld:  het spijt me  :verveeld:  
maar ga verder...

----------


## Mvr_ZZ

Prachtig vervolg. Alleen erg dat je zoiets hebt kunnen doen. En niet alleen jij, er zijn zat andere jongens die hetzelfde doen of hebben gedaan. Gelukkig dat je er spijt van hebt.
Laat Allah (swt) de jongens straffen die zo bezig zijn. Laat ze het zelfde voelen, wat die meiden dan voelen. Ik kan je vertellen, dat gevoel kan je niet opschrijven met woorden.  :Smilie:  Maar goed, ga snel verder...

----------


## mister ho

De volgende morgen werd ik wakker in de armen van Saida die me een hartstochtelijke kus gaf.En heb je lekker genoten?vroeg ze en ik antwoorde met een big smile.Na het ontbijt zijn ik en Saida een strandwandeling gaan maken en liepen hand in hand als een verliefd stel.Je snapt natuurlijk wel dat Nadja hier echt niets van mag weten maakte ze me bezorgd duidelijk.Ik zeg niets antwoorde ik en voelde me een klootzak.Na een tijdje vroeg Saida voor de grap hoeveel ze me moest betalen want ik was immers haar gigollo.Je mag me in natura betalen zei ik en gooide haar in het water waar we wederom de liefde bedreven.Later in de middag ging Saida terug naar huis om Nadja op te halen want ze zouden bij mij logeren.Toen ik alleen was begon ik me weer druk te maken over me levensstijl en wist dat Allahs straf niet lang op zich liet wachten.S'avonds ging de bel en zag dat mijn prinsesjes waren gekomen.Het werd een heel gezellig weekje van lange strandwandelingen en zwemmen in het koele water.Het koken lieten we aan Saida over want ze kon echt heerlijke gerechten maken en we genoten van haar kookkunst.Ik en Nadja leken een getrouwd stel en ik begon erg aan haar te hechten maar s'nachts was ik een ladykiller en ging stiekem naar de kamer van Saida.Al die tijd had Nadja niets in de gaten en op een gegeven moment vond Saida het genoeg dus stopten we ermee.Ik had echt een dubbeleven maar het was een heerlijk en zorgloos leven.Ik begon steeds meer van Nadja te houden en zij steeds meer van mij maar ik wist dat het maar een droom van korte duur was.

----------


## *MissyN*

* GA VERDER*   :zegniets:

----------


## ladyke

hahahahaha

Waarom verander je je nick niet in "mister ho.er"  :grote grijns: 

hahahaha grapje  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Doe maar gauw verder

ben best wel benieuwd

interessante verhaal  :knipoog: 

groetjes ladyke

----------


## mister ho

Na een paar weken volop genoten te hebben van het paradijslijke leven moest Nadja weer terug naar Nederland.Ikzelf besloot om naar Marokko te gaan en nam afscheid van Saida en bedankte haar voor de heerlijke momenten.Ik hoop je gauw weer terug te zien zei ze en ik beloofde dat ik af en toe zou bellen.Aangekomen in Marokko was ik blij om me gezin weer terug te zien en na een paar weken keerden we met z'n allen naar Nederland.Ik bleef Nadja regelmatig zien maar na een tijdje kreeg ze weer ruzie met haar broers en was spoorloos verdwenen.Ik belde Saida op maar ook zij wist niet waar ze was.Na een tijdje belde ze me op en zei dat ze in een blijf van me lijf huis was ergens in Groningen en wou voorlopig geen contact met mij.Op een dag droomde ik dat ik dood was en dat het de dag van oordeel was en dat ik voor Allah moest verschijnen maar ik wou niet want ik had alleen slechte dingen gedaan en ik rende weg, want ik schaamde me voor de Almachtige.Maar waar ik ook heen rende ik kwam steeds bij de zelfde plek terug.Ik schrok wakker en wist dat ik moest veranderen maar dat was echt moeilijk.Ik stopde met alcohol en ging af en toe naar de moskee.Net toen ik een beetje rust in me leven begon te krijgen hoorde ik dat jongens uit Utrecht mij zochten.Op een dag liep ik naar huis en onderweg reed een auto met geblindeerde ramen me voorbij ik rook onraad maar toen was het al te laat,ik keek in de loop van een machinegeweer en opeens werd het zwart voor me ogen.Koelbloedig werd ik neergeschoten en dacht dat dit het einde was.Me hele leven ging me als een flits voorbij en ik zag een jongen die koranversen zat te lezen,die jongen leek een beetje op mij ik zag die jongen ook ouder worden en hij begon slechte dingen te doen en opeens hoorde ik mensen me naam roepen.Toen ik wakker werd lag ik in het ziekenhuis,ik zag mensen die ik niet kenden ze riepen naar me maar ik voelde me zwak en warrig en ik werd steeds vermoeider.Ik wou slapen want ik voelde vrede maar dat mocht niet anders werd ik nooit meer wakker.Ik kreeg allerlij naalden in me die me wakker hielden en ik begon me iets beter te voelen.Zo jij hebt een goeie beschermengel hoorde ik een dokter zeggen en eindelijk drong het tot me door wat er was gebeurd.

----------


## Mvr_ZZ

Sebh'allah, dat je van te voren eerst die droom gehad hebt. Ga snel verder!

X, ik..

----------


## *MissyN*

Blijkbaar kende hij je ware aard..
en gaf je een 2de kans..
Ga snel verder..
heb kippevel op me armen..en het is echt niet koud...  :vreemd:

----------


## mister ho

De volgende dag ging het al iets beter met en was aanspreekdaar dus de politie kreeg toesteming om me te bezoeken.Ze wouden alles weten over het voorval en of ik namen wist,ikzelf was een zeer goede bekende van de politie en moest niks van hun hebben want ik had sinds mijn jeugd al een haat tegen blauw,dus hield ik me mond.Even later kwam Karim en een stel andere vrienden en de politie ging weg want ze wisten dat het uit de hand kon lopen tussen hen.Waren het die jongens uit Utrecht?vroeg Karim kwaad.Doe nou geen domme dingen zei ik,maar niemand wou naar me luisteren want het waren mijn bloed broeder en we gingen voor elkaar door het vuur.We waren samen opgegroeid en de straat had ons hard gemaakt en ik had ze nooit in de steekgelaten dus nu kon ik op hun rekenen.Opeens kwam mijn vrouw binnen en ik zag de tranen in haar ogen.Ze omhelsde me en ik voelde haar tranen op me lichaam,ik was je bijna kwijt lieverd zei ze.Hoe moet ik zonder je verder.Ik voelde me echt bedroefd en kreeg tranen in me ogen.Mijn vrienden namen afschijd van me en iets later kwamen me ouders binnen.Er kwam een stille sfeer en ik wist dat dat de preek van me vader zo ging beginnen.Zo mijn zoon zei me vader cowboy geworden,ik schoot bijna in de lach en kon me net inhouden.Ik was blij om hem te zien en ik wist dat hij diep in zijn hart toch wel van me hield.Me vader hield maar niet op met praten en ik hoorde de ene preek na de andere.In de dagen die volgden werd het een catastrofe er kwam de ene schietpartij na de andere en het was een wonder dat er geen doden waren gevallen.De politie had haar handen vol en de krant sprak over een drugsoorlog maar ik wist wel beter.Ik had de situatie totaal niet in de hand want mijn vrienden wilden maar niet naar me luisteren en dus kon ik niets anders dan ongerust toekijken.Na een tijdje mocht ik naar huis en Karim kwam me ophalen,in de auto zei hij dat hij een verassing voor me had en we reden naar een verlaten loods waar we weleens kwamen.Toen ik de loods binnenkwam keek ik in de ogen van een vastgebonden man,ik kende hem niet maar volgens Karim was het een broer van Nadja en tevens de gene die mij neerschoot.Hij was zwaar mishandelt door mijn vrienden en ik wist niet wat ik moest doen want ik had het niet zo gewild.

----------


## Mvr_ZZ

Willie willie, ga snel verderr!!!  :slik!:

----------


## mister ho

Ik keek de broer van Nadja aan en zag een ongelooflijke haat uit zijn ogen komen,ik zat in een onbeschrijvelijk moeilijke situatie en wist niet wat ik moest doen.Hem in leven laten was een groot risico zeiden mijn vrienden maar ik kon het niet,ik kon deze man onmogelijk vermoorden want zo was ik niet en in feite deed hij precies wat ik zou doen als ik in hem plaats was.Ik schreewde tegen mijn vrienden dat ze naar huis moesten gaan, en ik bleef alleen met Karim en de broer van Nadja.Karim en ik besloten om hem naar Urecht te brengen waar we hem lieten gaan.Hij was niet niet zwaargewond en kon verder zelf weggaan.De volgende dag gingen de ouderen zich met de situatie bemoeien en ze waren het allemaal eens dat er maar een oplossing was en dat is dat ik met Nadja moest trouwen zodat de eer weer hersteld word.Ik wist dat dat onmogelijk was en wou mijn vrouw niet nog meer pijn doen want dit had ze niet verdiend en ik wou haar en me zoontje niet kwijt.

----------


## Mvr_ZZ

:frons:  Erg hoor...
Ik wacht op je vervolg

xx
ik..!

----------


## LonelyGirl

> _Geplaatst door mister ho_ 
> *In de dagen die volgden werd het een catastrofe er kwam de ene schietpartij na de andere en het was een wonder dat er geen doden waren gevallen.De politie had haar handen vol en de krant sprak over een drugsoorlog maar ik wist wel beter.Ik had de situatie totaal niet in de hand want mijn vrienden wilden maar niet naar me luisteren en dus kon ik niets anders dan ongerust toekijken.Na een tijdje mocht ik naar huis en Karim kwam me ophalen,in de auto zei hij dat hij een verassing voor me had en we reden naar een verlaten loods waar we weleens kwamen.Toen ik de loods binnenkwam keek ik in de ogen van een vastgebonden man,ik kende hem niet maar volgens Karim was het een broer van Nadja en tevens de gene die mij neerschoot.Hij was zwaar mishandelt door mijn vrienden en ik wist niet wat ik moest doen want ik had het niet zo gewild.*


*Someone has been watching to many movies... films zoals 8mm , Scarface, Al Capone enzov hebben je fantasie blijkbaar een hevige boost gegeven jongen.
Wees eerlijk mister ** (mijn beschaafdheid laat me niet toe je nick te citeren) en geef toe dat je verhaal heel wat mazen kent ..maw; veel verzonnen details.

Maar ga zeker verder want dan hoef ik de tv niet aan te zetten waar ik geconfronteerd wordt met naaktheden.

ma3a salama.*

----------


## mister ho

Ik begrijp lonelygirl dat het allemaal overdreven lijkt,maar ik kan je garanderen dat er geen een woord is gelogen.Sterker nog sommige gebeurtenisen heb ik juist minder erg beschreven dan hoe het in werkelijkheid was en eerlijk gezegd zou ik graag willen dat ik het allemaal fantaseerde want ik leef er nu mee.En trouwens in de grote steden is eerwraak aan de dagelijkse orde en als je de drama er achter zoekt lijkt het ook een fantasie verhaal dus geloof wat je wil.In ieder geval bedankt voor je reactie.

----------


## ladyke

[GLOW=deeppink]Go OooooooooooNN[/GLOW]  !!

----------


## *MissyN*

*GA VERDER....*

----------


## mister ho

Ik was bang dat mijn vrouw me zou verlaten als ze achter de waarheid zou komen,dus er moest snel een oplossing komen.Mischien moest ik maar in het geheim met Nadja trouwen,ik had weleens gehoord dat sommige mannen 2 vrouwen hadden zonder dat ze ervan wisten.Ik heb altijd verschillende relaties tegelijk gehad en mischien is dit een oplossing.Mijn vrouw wist nog niet waarom ik neergeschoten was,ze dacht gewoon dat het een uit de hand gelopen ruzie was.Maar een paar weken later vertelden mijn ouders haar de waarheid,na het horen ervan werd ze erg ziek.Ze raakte zwaar overspannen en heeft dagen achter mekaar zitten huilen.In het begin wou ze me verlaten maar kon het om een of andere reden niet ,mischien hield ze teveel van mij zijzelf zei dat ze het aan Allah overliet en dat ze het leven van haar zoon niet wil verpesten.Na een tijdje kreeg ze contact met Nadja en gingen vaker met elkaar ergens wat drinken.Toen op een dag zei ze dat ze onder bepaalde voorwaarden toesteming zou geven om met Nadja te trouwen.Tot op de dag van vandaag kan ik het nog steeds niet begrijpen.Hierdoor begon ik echt van mijn vrouw te houden en heb ik mijn oude leven gedag gezegd.Mannen denken dat als je twee vrouwen hebt je echt The King bent maar in werkelijkheid is het een hel.Met Nadja gaat het erg goed we hebben nu samen een kindje van 1 jaar(jongen)En mijn eerste vrouw is pas bevallen(ook een jongen)Met mijzelf gaat het ook goed,ik heb een eigen restaurant en daarnaast geef ik koranles in de moskee.Over een jaartje zijn we van plan om in Marokko te gaan wonen want we willen onze kinderen daar laten opgroeien en studeren.Dit was eigenlijk mijn verhaal.en ik wil mijn fans bedanken voor de reacties en ik wens jullie allemaal een gelukkig leven toe.

----------


## ladyke

Waaaaaaauuuuuuuw Wat Een Einde!?!

Maar het was eigelijk wel een leuke verhaal

Wij wensen jou ook een gelukkig leven toe

Groetjes ladyke

----------


## Mvr_ZZ

Geweldig!
Toen ik je verhaal op het begin las, dacht ik; WAAR GAAT DIT HEEN?
Naderhand begon je vaak tegen mensen te zeggen dat je er spijt van had. Gelukkig maar. 
Ik hoop voor je, dat je nu op het rechte pad blijft, en dat ALLAH je daarbij mag helpen. En verder, zorg goed voor je 'nieuwe' gezin, maar vergeet vooral je andere zoontje niet. Laat hem niet de dupe worden, door dit alles.

Take Care.

Liefs, Ik..*Leyla

----------


## *MissyN*

*is echt bezonder mooie verhaal...*  
heel veel geluk en succes in marocco..

oowh respect voor je vrouw..heb echt bewondering voor haar..
Sorry dat moest gewoon ff gezegt worden  :blozen:  

veel liefs nandja

----------


## Smahanneke

HEYLABA. HIERSE NOG NE FAN, MA GA SNEL VERDER!!!!!!!!!!!
HOPELIJK IS HET GOED GEKOMEN.....

GROETJES
SMAHANE
XX

----------


## miss123

als je er spyt van zou hebben zou het ni op internet zetten 
weet je wie de enige slachtoffers zijn 
JE VROUW EN JE ZOON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



 :kotsen:  woellah ik kan je niet begrijpen en zal ik nooit doen !!!!!!!!!

----------


## Serina

Ik heb vandaag je verhaal in 1 adem uitgelezen.
Echt n pracht van een verhaal.
Iedereen maakt fouten in t leven, de een al zwaarder dan de ander.
En zoals er al eerder werd aangehaald, "petje af voor je eerste vrouw"
Zou ik eerlijk waar niet hebben gekund.
Als Allah vergevingsgezind is, dan moet de mens dat zeker ook kunnen.
Ik ben blij voor je dat je terug op t rechte pad zit.
Hopelijk dwaal je er niet weer af.
Want zoals ze zeggen, kijkt Sheitan mee en probeert die alles om de mens van het goede weg te houden.


Moge Allah ons allen helpen...


Groetjes serina

----------


## Serina

Ik was vergeten erbij te vermelden dat ik heb opgemerkt dat veel players vaak zware problemen hebben gehad in hun jeugd en in t bijzonder met hun vaderfiguur.
Raar he, moet je echt maar s nagaan.
Ik heb er s over nagedacht, ik heb veel vrienden waaronder enkelen zware players zijn.
T zijn eht heel lieve jongens als vrienden dan, maar begin er nooi n relatie mee! hahaha...
En raar maar waar, hebben al die jongens ( die players dan) problemen met hun vader gehad of hebben die nog steeds.
Ik geloof niet dat iemand totaal gee hart heeft.

"Zelfs players hebben een hart!!!"

Geloof t of niet dames...


groetjes serina

----------


## SanaaB.

Hey Mister Ho...

Ik heb je verhaal zojuist helemaal gelezen.
Alles is kort en bondig vertelt, niet te langdradig maar de gebeurtenissen..daar zal je langer aan moeten werken om vergeven te worden..

Je toont berouw veronderstel ik..Belangrijk punt id islam, Hamdoellah!
Incha'allah word je vergeven, en gaat het goed m je 2 vrouwen..

Ik zou dat niet aankunnen, maar hun liefde zal wel groot zijn, gelukzak haha..geintje h

MOOI verhaal trouwens, wat betreft de boodschap voor vele meisjes die hier meelezen..Jongens ook trouwens

Ma3a Salama X.

laat nog wat van je horen , hoe is het nu met jou? Met je dames..en kindjes, mss ben je al in marokko..

----------


## MissPerlaBrilla

het is wel een mooi verhaal.
Maar; alle moed is bij mij weg om een goede man te vinden!!
Sorry he maar als mijn man de gigollo speelt
dan krijgt hij de zak vn mij hoorr
 :zweep:  


Wijowa:s

Echt erg Ben blij dat je je nu schaamt want dat was echt ni het leven als je weet wat ik bedoel??

Je vrouw en je kindje dumpen vr zo'n *HOER*;
Het spijt me maar Nadja is wel een sletje: je hbt hr duidelijk gemaakt dat je nx vn haar moest weten en toch bleef ze aan je pik hangen.

En moet zij een moslima voorstellen.

Haar broers hadden gelijk toen ze haar in het ziekehuis mepte!!



Moehim; Allah zal je insha'Allah wem vergeven; hoop ik vr uu!!



Adios*
Imane

----------

